# FP question: Vanishing Point



## Slyotter (Nov 9, 2009)

My question is: Has anyone made a vanishing point FP? I saw the Pilot Vanishing point pen, and saw they sell the insert (nib & resevoir assembly $50-$70 depending on Nib, course/med/fine) but not the click mechanism.  I have emailed the company and asked if they would be willing to sell it as a kit (with their care and upkeep brouchure so they will keep the credit for the mechanism) but have not recieved a response.  

 Anyways, was just wondering if anyone had tried to make one from scratch?

I though that the kit would be great for woodturners and penmakers to make something a bit more unique.  Or has anyone heard that this pen system isn't very good?

Jerry


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 9, 2009)

The vanishing point is a lot more complex than a simple click mechanism which extends the fountain pen nib.  Inside these remarkable designs is a double-helix mechanism which retracts the nib cover and extends the nib assembly simultaneously.  Having taken one apart, I don't have the talent, patience or equipment to tackle the project...although some pen makers on this forum could probably do so.


----------



## penmaker56 (Nov 9, 2009)

Also Pilot/Namiki is very adamant on patent infringement.


----------



## Slyotter (Nov 10, 2009)

Richard,

 Never want to take credit from other's work. When I asked if Pilot would sell me the mechanism or even sell kits. I asked for their official pamphlet for the pen. I only want to do the outside of the pen, the insides of any pen is way past my skill level.... at this point at least. In the future I would like to learn to make the whole pen (FP specifically).

  I have been looking around, and seeing people making the NIB holders, resevoir holders (one person was even making the resevoir!!), and the rest. I would LOVE to have my high end pens to be completely made by me.  Something to look into when I return to the States in 3 years. (still cannot find a Lathe to use in Peru, nor do I have a place to have one in the apartment. Wife says absolutely NOT!)

Jerry


----------

